# Carbon Black E46 M3 Coupe



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

Recently detailed my Carbon Black E46 M3 Coupe

Washed with CarPro Reset
Clayed
Decontamination with CarPro Trix
Kestrel DAS6 + Meguiars #105 on a Microfibre Pad
Kestrel DAS6 + Meguiars #205 on a Black Hexlogic Finishing Pad
Wipe down with CarPro Eraser
Coated in CarPro CQuartz UK
Finished with CarPro Reload
Wheels coated in Gtechniq C5
Windows coated in Gtechniq G1















_______________________________________________________________


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Stunning! Lovely photos too


----------



## NeoEvo8 (May 14, 2017)

Great job.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## fabiolous (Mar 14, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

that looks epic with the red interior


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Cracking photos


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

A work of art, loving the red interior. :thumb:


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

perfect


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice photos:thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looking sweet and great photos


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, nice BMW matey.


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you for the comments


----------



## mar (Aug 28, 2009)

Wibble.

Just perfect.


----------



## Jimmy-Mac (Jan 4, 2016)

That's stunning bud, absolutely stunning :thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a great job.


----------



## Leesey (Dec 29, 2011)

looks amazing love the colour combination


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

Cheers guys


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Now that is a beautiful M3, you have it looking it's best


----------



## makelja (May 9, 2011)

Great result. Great stance. Great interior.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

This is just stunning  in my opinion the best of the M3's. Engine is a cracker, right balance of power and chassis and still looks good today.

How long have you owned this? Curious to hear of your experiences with the car.


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

gibbo555 said:


> Now that is a beautiful M3, you have it looking it's best


Thank you 



makelja said:


> Great result. Great stance. Great interior.


Cheers 



AS_BO said:


> This is just stunning  in my opinion the best of the M3's. Engine is a cracker, right balance of power and chassis and still looks good today.
> 
> How long have you owned this? Curious to hear of your experiences with the car.


Ive owned two E46 M3s. Ive had this one around two years now. Its a 2006 Model , one of the very last they built.

What would you like to know?

I think for the money they are pretty hard to beat. However they dont come without their problems. I have just replaced the SMG pump for an uprated one and then there is the all too common subframe issue. Mine has just been inspected and given the all clear.

I think mine is one the best examples ive seen and its appreciating in value.


----------



## Chrismeehan1994 (Jun 14, 2016)

That is one stunning car! Amazing job on it, and brilliant photos too


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Beautiful....


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow your leather looks better than the 2 year old Coral Red on my M135i.
Great job on the detail, future classic for sure.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Lovely lookin car pal 👍


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Ticking all the right boxes there!

It's Proper!


As said before great stance - Has it got wheel spacers on?


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Fantastic looking M3


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great looking motor :thumb:


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow, I actually had to check this wasn't an old thread from 2006 that had been revived!!

Car looks as good, if not better, than new! The interior looks great!!


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

lovely job! car looks great! so what are your thoughts of cquartz uk then? many layers did you put down, sorry if I missed that


----------

